# hey im looking for connections



## weeduserone (Oct 12, 2009)

im looking for some connections for some good weed for a good price email me

[B]Imadumbcop[/B]@yahoo.com


----------



## Dillan (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure man i'll sell u some at a great price hit up my email

[email protected]


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

* i think your  looking for a diffrent kind of growing site eace:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 12, 2009)

Holey sh#t!!!!  Is this guy serious??  It sounds like mgfcom is back.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 12, 2009)

weeduserone said:
			
		

> im looking for some connections for some good weed for a good price email me





What is your name and number??

You know, I saw the thread preview.. Thought no way.. Clicked on it. Yes way! "Here's your sign."


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 12, 2009)

dont  mods delete  these threads ?


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 12, 2009)

I bet he wants it delivered too..


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 12, 2009)

i think he will deliver to you.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 12, 2009)

I would expect nothing less then free delivery from "weed seller number one".


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 12, 2009)

"Here's his Picture"


----------



## umbra (Oct 12, 2009)

rotflmao


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe  he  should  try  the  Garden section of craigslist


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> [email protected]


 
:rofl: Too funny.


----------



## TexRx (Oct 12, 2009)

where's a Craig's~List when you need One? Lol!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2009)

Me thinks this clown is lost!:hitchair: Begone before you are expunged like the bug you are!:**: We are not here to set up a dealers network GO AWAY!


----------



## TexRx (Oct 12, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

...and you forgot to say, "please".

:fid:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

weeduserone said:
			
		

> im looking for some connections or wires that have come loose ! I think there's a kangaroo loose in the top paddock ! What do you think !
> 
> m[/EMAIL]


  I think you may be right !


----------



## Barbapopa (Oct 13, 2009)

I wonder if this is the same guy that got caught on video at a casino trying to gamble with weed instead of money.  Hmmm.....


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

oh snap i saw that idiot on tv again last night(rerun) i can'y believe he thought he was ok cause he had a cannabis card.....that he bought on the net. Oh yeah he was legal.:huh: :confused2: :chuck:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 13, 2009)

OH MYYYY GOOOODDD

Ozzy...dude..that might be THE  funniest picture that I have ever seen in my entire life in the world to date....

hill- freakin- arious


----------



## Amateur Grower (Oct 13, 2009)

Wrong place.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2009)

Go-a-way Go=a=way Go-A WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are righsouss people on this site. We use organic soils. We don't need your any of your **** here. Go-a-way !!!!!


----------



## Shawn69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I wonder what world you come from?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 13, 2009)

Im gone for 3 days and I miss all the fun stuff...... go figure ??


----------

